# HALLBERG RASSY



## SHIMSHON (Jan 30, 2001)

Considering purchasing an HR 36'' any owners can comment on this boat??


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

You should have a licensed captain with you when you sail on this vessel. I volunteer!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

HR was a finalist in my boat search. IMHO they are one of the best looking production boats (inside and out) anywhere. They are a great bargain when the exchange rate is right and have a top-notch reputation.
They do have deck-stepped masts, which some consider inappropriate for a blue water boat, and screwed-down teak decks, which will heat up the interior and will probably leak into the deck coring eventually. Only recently have they been built with an island berth in the aft. cabin, which is nearly useless as a sea berth, but great at anchor.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

H-R continues to improve its product line and the age of ''your'' H-R 36 is therefore of some importance - newer will be better.

Take the H-R ''factory tour'' at their web site when you have broadband access available. It is well worth your time. Just imagine a hull and deck, each fully built, being joined, totally glassed up on the inside, any fiberglass ''nasties'' being removed and the whole interior painted...and that''s before the boat ever makes it to the boatyard for build-out.

American yards could (and should) learn a lot about H-R''s relentless drive for efficiency of manufacturing, required in their case by their high labor rates, higher energy costs associated with building, the need to import many of parts & systems, etc.

Consider contacting Free State Yachts (410 266-9060) and talking with Bill Adams (the long-time owner and H-R importer). He''s a true gentleman, trustworthy and knowledgeable of H-R''s in the U.S. Were I in your shoes, I''d bounce my prospective purchase off him to find out what competing inventory exists, his reaction to the asking price, and more history on the evolution of the design. (And no, I''m not a son-in-law or H-R owner. Just very impressed with Bill and also H-R''s).

Jack


----------



## rogerleslie (Apr 15, 2001)

When we began our search for a new sailboat, we formed a check-list of specifications. The HRs met all our need ecxept for two major concerns. Teak decks (future leaks) and draft 5''6" to 6''1" for use in the Banamas, Keys & ICW. 

Any thoughts?

el


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

El, it''s surprising to hear you report draft as a disqualifying criterion for H-R boats since they''ve been offering shallow draft but reportedly well designed keels for some years now. (They will offer you polars to compare keels; quite interesting). Perhaps our expectations have changed in the 90''s due to so many wing keels on Catalinas & Hunters...but I don''t find the H-R boats to have relatively deep keels in comparison with other offshore boats; quite the opposite in some cases.

Teak decks...you know, I just didn''t find H-R able to ''understand'' that issue. They well know how to ADD more teak topside but just aren''t able to comprehend in my experience why buyers would want them to reduce it. Spend a little time at www.hroa.co.uk/discus/ - a UK H-R owners group - and you''ll see plenty of ''close to home'' evidence why this should be concerning them...but it doesn''t. OTOH no boat will likely fit ALL a given person''s criteria simply because one''s requirements for a safe, decent passagemaker can be so challenging. Perhaps teak is one of the lesser evils to accept, or at least that''s the conclusion I reached despite my frustration.

Jack


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

As usual I agree with what you are saying, but I think that I would like to add some fuel on this fire. We all have our ''hot button'' issues; items that are deal breakers in our minds. We each chose to place greater or lesser significance on items depending on our tastes and experiences. Teak decks are one of those hot button issues for me. Based on my experience with boats that had teak decks, there is no way that I personally would buy a boat with teak decks. Obviously there is a group out there who would only buy a boat if it had teak decks. 

From my perspective in sellecting boats, I want a boat that is comparatively low maintenance and which will not develop major repair or replacement requirements on a regular cycle. Teak decks are one of those items that no matter what you do, will need to be replaced. There is no way around that. In old fashioned laid decks this occurred after 25/35 years depending on climate and maintenance proceedures but on modern glued down decks over a watertight substrate, the lifespan is typically half of that and the structural damage to the substrate can be extremely major. In the interim between redecking you have the high maintenance of caulking, maintaining plugs, and oiling the teak. If you don''t do this level of maintenance the lifespan of the decks shortened and the likelihood damage to the substrate is greatly increased. That is too rich for my blood. BUT of course that is simply my opinion.

Jeff


----------



## Finster (Mar 8, 2010)

I purchased a 2000 model year Hallberg Rassy 39' in Annapolis May, '09. Having spent the summer sailing the Chesapeake learning the boat, I and one crew left Annapolis for the Bahamas Nov. 1. Previously, I chartered various Beneteaus, Juenneaus, and Catalinas, I have never questioned the value of my Hallberg Rassy purchase. The HR is superior in every way. Regarding keel depth (my boat Mahalo draws 6'-1"), since departure, I have sailed much of the way South well offshore, then sailed all of the Abacos through the Exuma Cays; presently am at the Marina at Emerald Bay, Georgetown, Great Exuma...much of this was in very skinny water. Yes, I have indeed grounded Mahalo while poking in and around these gorgeous islands, and I'm OK with the longer dinghy rides due to the deeper keel, because Mahalo sails beautifully, and her upwind pointing ability is incredible. You don't get upwind abilities like this with shallow keels. Its just a matter of which qualities does a sailor want? All boats demand compromises. Lastly, Vickie Vance at Hallberg Rassy has been extremely helpful with advice and parts. So, I'm a happy Hallberg Rassy owner. Incidentally, my broker in Annapolis was Bill Adams.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

SHIMSHON said:


> Considering purchasing an HR 36'' any owners can comment on this boat??


SHIM...

The HR-36 was on my very short list. It is the perfect size for my use. Be sure however, that you "fit" in the boat's center cockpit configuration. For me the center cockpit doesn't work on a boat less than 40'. I am 6'2", 220#. Hopefully your "bulk" is more comfortable in the 36. That said, I have never seen a center cockpit boat of that size carry it off so darned well aesthetically.

If you fit & can find one without a furling mainsail you will have a nicely performing uphill boat.

And, never oil teak decks.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

WHOOSH said:


> ...
> Teak decks...you know, I just didn''t find H-R able to ''understand'' that issue. They well know how to ADD more teak topside but just aren''t able to comprehend in my experience why buyers would want them to reduce it. ...Jack





Jeff_H said:


> .. Teak decks are one of those hot button issues for me. Based on my experience with boats that had teak decks, there is no way that I personally would buy a boat with teak decks. Obviously there is a group out there who would only buy a boat if it had teak decks.
> From my perspective in sellecting boats, I want a boat that is comparatively low maintenance and which will not develop major repair or replacement requirements on a regular cycle. Teak decks are one of those items that no matter what you do, will need to be replaced. There is no way around that. In old fashioned laid decks this occurred after 25/35 years depending on climate and maintenance proceedures but on modern glued down decks over a watertight substrate, the lifespan is typically half of that &#8230;..
> Jeff


As Jeff says, let me "put some more fuel on this fire" .

Why HR does not "understand" that (teak) issue?

It seems simple to me. Halberg Rassy sells new boats, boats with a teak deck that probably will not need maintenance in 15 or 20 years. Teak decks are nice and comfortable and their clients want them.
Why?
Because their clients are wealthy men that normally change their boats for a newer model every five years or so. The teak deck will be in perfect conditions and the boat will have a bigger value (in Europe) with a teak deck.

The second owner will probably sell the boat again in some 7 years or so and the teak deck will still be in perfect conditions and again, the boat will have a bigger resale value. The problems will only start with an aging boat, a boat that is not bought anymore by a wealthy guy&#8230;and that guy is never going to be a client for them .

So why should HR care about that? They care about what their clients want and about the resale value of their boats while their boat retains a substantial value (compared to new) and in these circumstances, a teak deck adds value to a boat. They care about what their clients care.

And this is not only valid to HR. In Europe, even in what regards big production boats, if you plan to buy a new boat and you know that you are going to sell it in less than 10 years (and that's what most of the buyers do), it will be good business to have a teak deck. It is nicer, it will improve the insulation, gives a good grip to wet feet, it is comfortable, it will not need maintenance and the extra cost will be recovered in the added value when you sell the boat. In Europe, even with a 10 year old boat, most buyers will pay more for a boat with an impeccable and nice teak deck.

For my personal tastes, the problem with the HR is that they are too slow&#8230;.but not all of them. They are improving and it seems that the new 372 is a very good sailing boat&#8230;I mean they are all very good sailing boats, but this one sails well .

Regards

Paulo


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

SHIMSHON said:


> Considering purchasing an HR 36'' any owners can comment on this boat??


SHIMSHON, where are you? Your "Public Profile" is silent. I'm just wondering if I may know the boat. I'm on the Chesapeake.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Considering his last post was in July 2004... I doubt he's going to reply anytime soon.


wwilson said:


> SHIMSHON, where are you? Your "Public Profile" is silent. I'm just wondering if I may know the boat. I'm on the Chesapeake.


----------



## topsailbeach (Mar 13, 2010)

I looked at a HR in litle creek VA nice boat although the teak put me off wood looks nice in a boat. My experience with exterior wood tells me I am lazy with regard to non mechanical items otherwise a nice boat


----------



## 1Vagabundo (Apr 9, 2007)

Not all HR's came with Teak Decks!

My 1974 31' Monsun came with a molded in non-skid...no teak. No Leaks. Still in great shape 36 years later!!!

Very high quality wood work throughout. Solid boat.


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

If you are buying new, HR is coming out with a 37.


----------



## biund (Jul 6, 2010)

*teak*



NaughtyCat said:


> screwed-down teak decks, which will heat up the interior and will probably leak into the deck coring eventually.


HR model year 2011 has gone to vacuum glued teak decks for the entire range. Previously only 43 Mk II and up had vacuum glued teak decks.

Google "rassy deck vacuum" and you'll find the statement from HR.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

They will still heat up the interior. And the money!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I love my HR 40. Teak decks are great natural non-skid and maintenance is easier than fiberglass decks on boats I've had before. Heat is certainly an issue. Oh - they are beautiful as well.

I'm a dedicated gunkholer so I've certainly run aground here and there. That hasn't stopped me from having a wonderful time in the Bahamas. I've crossed the Atlantic on this boat and it was a wonderful experience. I like making reasonable way under sail on Chesapeake Bay light air days when sailors all around me are motoring.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

SVAuspicious said:


> I love my HR 40. .. I like making reasonable way under sail on Chesapeake Bay light air days when sailors all around me are motoring.


Yes, HR are not what they used to be. Now they are reasonably fast and the new 372 is even fast, for a cruiser .

Take a look at this video where some of the sharpest 37 fts on the market (all new models) sail together. The last boat is the HS 372. Okay it is the last, but it is not a sitting duck. The HS doesn't lose much ground...and the other's are all sharp cruiser racers.

Lot's of beautiful boats on this video:

YouTube - 37-fotstest Lysekil

Regards

Paulo


----------



## biund (Jul 6, 2010)

PCP said:


> Yes, HR are not what they used to be. Now they are reasonably fast and the new 372 is even fast, for a cruiser .
> 
> Take a look at this video where some of the sharpest 37 fts on the market (all new models) sail together. The last boat is the HS 372. Okay it is the last, but it is not a sitting duck. The HS doesn't lose much ground...and the other's are all sharp cruiser racers.


Also see these Italians on a 372. Seems to be a maiden trip. They are impressed by the speed. Google R3ovkbCdWkg for the YT video. (I am not yet allowed to post links...).

To me there is no doubt the HR372 a relatively (or even very) fast and nimble cruiser. Not to be compared to the older HR's.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I will post it for you

YouTube - rp01rp01's Channel

Yes I agree, 5K of boat speed with 7k of wind is a good performance for any cruiser.

But that's also a great sail (geenaker) I had an identical one. Some brand, some color.


----------



## biund (Jul 6, 2010)

PCP said:


> Yes I agree, 5K of boat speed with 7k of wind is a good performance for any cruiser.
> 
> But that's also a great sail (geenaker) I had an identical one. Some brand, some color.


Ok, then. Down the gennaker & double speed.  (from HR homepage)


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

What are you talking about? You think the boat is doing 10k? No way, the boat is doing 7.7k, but that is probably a GPS speed and probably there is also a current pushing the boat. I don't think that the 372 can make 7.7K of speed with 10k wind.

Hey, HR has managed to make a quality luxury boat that is also a good sailing boat. Ok, big deal for HS, but it is convenient not to forget that all these sailboats are faster than HS and that some have also very good interiors and are good cruising boats:


----------



## biund (Jul 6, 2010)

PCP said:


> What are you talking about? You think the boat is doing 10k? No way, the boat is doing 7.7k, but that is probably a GPS speed and probably there is also a current pushing the boat. I don't think that the 372 can make 7.7K of speed with 10k wind.
> 
> Hey, HR has managed to make a quality luxury boat that is also a good sailing boat. Ok, big deal for HS, but it is convenient not to forget that all these sailboats are faster than HS and that some have also very good interiors and are good cruising boats:


All I am saying is that the meters read DPTH 7.7(m), SPD 10.2(knots) and 15,3 (m/s, i.e. close to 30 knots) wind. I don't know what's going on. I just came to think about your post, then I saw this pic with no gennaker.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Kilometers?


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

I don't believe it either - nonetheless here is the polar plot for the HR-372 from its designer Mr. Frers.








I would also add that a through-the-water speed transducer is not always believable either, even though it does account for current. The error is not often a simple linear offset. For example; once calibrated at 5-kt, it may still have error at 7 or 8 knots.

Still the polars are impressive for a cruiser!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry about that . I thought the depth was the wind speed and the boat speed was the wind speed . Yes, with 30k of wind on the right direction I believe it can go slightly over 10k of speed, but not with the wind at 75º as it shows on the wind instrument . 

Above you have the boat polar speed prediction. You can see that the boat will not make more than 8.5k with that wind force and direction. And that Polar is really optimistic. Accordingly, you should do 6K of speed, with 6k of wind at 75º   No way, not even with racing sails.

But yes, it is a great boat. I would not mind to have one


----------

